# OMG I'm going to be a mum! - updated!



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

If I say it out loud and often enough then it might start to sink in!
We went to Matching Panel today and got a unanimous YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   

Can't believe it..... this is the most surreal yet fantastic feeling EVER!!!!!
After years and years of hoping to get there we are going to be mum and dad........ whoooo-hoooo!!

For those of you who are just starting out or still waiting for 'the' call....... hang in there it WILL happen

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh we have a son!!!!!!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Brilliant news Tarango - and Mr Tarango - now the fun really starts!  I remember that day so well from last year  .  Hope you have a bottle of bubbly to celebrate with tonight .  When do your intros start?

Peacelily xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

At last this day has come and you can shout it from the rooftops.....if you do say it over and over again it will sink in honest!!

I have loved reading your adoption diary and how your mum has been such a fantastic support and emotional wreck!!  So has your Mum been in tears again today and has it sunk in she is going to be a grandma??

Enjoy your celebrations...............when will you get to meet your son??

Love Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Enjoy celebrating and preparing ans get plenty of rest while you still can!

OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

well, u know what i think chick!!!! immmmmmmmmmm sooooooooooooooooooooo excittttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd for you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its super duper fantastic news!! loving it loving it loving it!!!!!

many many congrats.

MUMMY AND DADDY TARANGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[fly]WHHHOHOHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

lots of love x x x x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

many congrats Tarango   
i havent read your diary..how old is YOU SON?!

kj x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Awwww Congratulations!!!!!!

  

xxx​


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Woohoo!! Congratulations, I am so pleased for you!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive massive congratulations xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations To The Tarango Family  

It has finally happened    I don't think it ever sinks in   I still sit here and pinch myself that i'm a mumma  

Congratulations hunny


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

A HUUUUUGGGGGGGGEEEEEE WELL DONE AND CONGRATULATIONS       , hope the champers is in the glass and going down nicely!

Pleeeeeeeease when ever you get chance, post about how things are going as i will be watching your posts religously now!!

What a lovely age too!!! 

xxx


----------



## smurf16 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Tarrango


Massive massive congrats, great news cant wait to hear loads more. 


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

congrats to u 

I wish u a smooth process and happy shopping


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

          

That is great news. So happy for you.

When do intros start?, how old is you son?

Love Nefe
xx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

[fly]Congratulations Mr & Mrs Tarango[/fly]

Can't wait to hear all about him, please keep us updated when you can but I think you are going to be busy bees for a while.

Good luck with Intros.

Mx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations, that's brilliant news.x


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations great news


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hello everybody, 

Thank you so much for all your kind words..... it is not real!!!     

have started 'nesting' and am washing for England!  

I have updated my diary with a blow-by-blow account from yesterday (long post!)

But in short we meet our son (eeek!!) early next week , he is 6 months old and absolutely gorgeous!!
not that I am biased at all!  

love
T
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

You have every right to be biased we all are when it come to our children.............. 

How is nanny??  Loved reading what you had done for her birthday ..........takes me back to when we told my mum about our 2!! 

Next week....yikes....get all those little jobs done and shop for england....forget the cleaning.......get nanny in to help with that, I bet she would jump at the chance to help....LOL.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

Delighted for you both, cant wait to hear how it goes over the next few weeks     

Cars xx


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Tarango

Just quickly read last few pages of your diary - a joy to read!! You sound so excited, when I am fortunate enough to be in your shoes (hopefully one day not too far away!) i know I will be bouncing off the walls!!!

A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH!!!!    

Enjoy every minute - you deserve it!!

xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

what lovely news, congratulations!  

and only six months old, what a fab age!


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Fab fab fab news   So very pleased for you. Happy shopping  

      

CG xxx


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Congratulations....

Enjoy the feeling.

Its a     .

What a lovely age too.

Enjoy your gorgeous son.xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Tarango

Don't know your story, been on ff a long time but only started our adoption process SEP 09. Just want to wish you all the very best and lots of happy times ahead. Very lucky to be having a baby so young. We were advised that most babies are ready for adoption from a year. I feel very excited for you and I hope now to read your adoption story.
I think by now you have had your first meeting, hope it went well, every day now a step further to your little son coming home to his forever family. Congratulations.

Jayb xxx


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

A VERY MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS, SO PLEASED FOR YOU TARANGO  
    
What a lovely ending.
Oceania xx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hello everyone, 

     

Intros have started and we are in love!!!

I have updated my diary  

But intros are going FABBO!!!!

love
T

xxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

wow

so glad things are going fab, will go and read your diary.

Sam
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Aaaaaaawwww thats great to read, enjoy being a family.
OT x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Excellent!!! Soooooooo pleased for you!!

Keep the updates coming    xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

We are so very pleased for you. Enjoy all the special moments from now on.

L
Welshy


----------

